# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Зоя Ященко и группа "Белая гвардия" (тексты, МП3)

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRE69uciNUA 
Слова, музыка, поёт - *Зоя Ященко*   http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2087.07  Исполняет *Веста Солянина*   *Белая гвардия*  _Посвящается А. Галичу_  
Белая гвардия, белый снег, 
Белая музыка революций. 
Белая женщина, нервный смех, 
Белого платья слегка коснуться. 
Белой рукой распахнуть окно, 
Белого света в нем не видя. 
Белое выпить до дна вино, 
В красную улицу в белом выйти.  
Припев: Когда ты вернешься, 
Все будет иначе, и нам бы узнать друг друга, 
Когда ты вернешься, 
А я не жена и даже не подруга. 
Когда ты вернешься, 
Ко мне, так безумно тебя любившей в прошлом, 
Когда ты вернешься - 
Увидишь, что жребий давно и не нами брошен.  
2. Сизые сумерки прошлых лет 
Робко крадутся по переулкам. 
В этом окне еле брезжит свет, 
Ноты истрепаны, звуки гулки. 
Тонкие пальцы срывают аккорд... 
Нам не простят безрассудного дара. 
Бьются в решетку стальных ворот 
Пять океанов земного шара.  
3. Красный трамвай простучал в ночи, 
Красный закат догорел в бокале, 
Красные-красные кумачи 
С красных деревьев на землю упали. 
Я не ждала тебя в октябре, 
Виделись сны, я листала сонник: 
Красные лошади на заре 
Били копытами о подоконник.  
Припев: Когда ты вернешься, 
Все будет иначе, и нам бы узнать друг друга, 
Когда ты вернешься, 
А я не жена и даже не подруга. 
Когда ты вернешься, 
Вернешься в наш город обетованный, 
Когда ты вернешься - 
Такой невозможный и такой желанный?

----------


## Lampada

Белая Гвардия - Комната — на Яндекс.Видео   Комната 
Слова, музыка, поёт - Зоя Ященко 
1. Я в этой комнате жила,
Садилась в кресло и смотрела
На острый краешек стола,
Где лампа рыжая горела.
Я приходила и лгала,
И пела, и вязала свитер.
И где ж я столько слов брала,
Таких ненужных и избитых? 
2. Казался лишним каждый звук,
Несвоевременным дыханье.
Началом всех земных разлук
Казалось каждое свиданье.
Под потолком качался шар,
Уже почти не пахла елка.
Дуэт расстроенных гитар
Молчал в углу за книжной полкой. 
3. И все не так, и все не то:
То он чужой, то я чужая.
Снимаю с вешалки пальто,
До остановки провожает.
Он жив, и я едва жива,
Стихи зачеркнуты в тетради.
А в это кресло кто-то сядет
И будет говорить слова. 
4. Сначала разобьется шар,
Потом порвется старый свитер.
И мы, друг другом позабыты,
Уйдем по грифам двух гитар.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - белая гвардия -*Вы там*  
1. Вы - там. 
Мне этой ночью так длинно снился Ваш дом,
Был страшный ливень, я дверь толкнула зонтом.
Как много кукол, аптечный запах и груды книг.
Я в белом платье вхожу и вижу, что Вы - старик. 
2. Так сколько ж лет я жила на свете без Вас? 
Захлопнув книгу, легла устало рука,
И абажур над столом качнулся слегка,
И стало в доме немножко больше огня,
И вы узнали в дверном проеме меня. 
3. Я сяду у Вашей правой руки
И выпью тепло ладони до дна.
О Боже, как белы Ваши виски,
Как много я Вам доверить должна. 
4. Мне снился сегодня ночью Ваш дом,
В котором я никогда не была.
Я часто бываю в доме другом,
А Вас я, наверное, выдумала.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Генералам Гражданской войны http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUKQIlHu3tk   Генералы Гражданской войны  _Посвящается А. В. Колчаку_ 
Слова, музыка, поёт - Зоя Ященко 
1. Еще не сорваны погоны
И не расстреляны полки,
Еще не красным, а зеленым
Восходит поле у реки.
Им лет не много и не мало,
Но их судьба предрешена.
Они еще не генералы,
И не проиграна война. 
2. У них в запасе миг короткий
Для бурной славы и побед,
Сентиментальные красотки
Им восхищенно смотрят вслед.
А на парадах триумфальных
Их ждут награды и чины,
Но эти сцены так фатальны,
А эти лица так бледны. 
Припев: Кровавая, хмельная,
Хоть пой, хоть волком вой!
Страна моя родная,
А что ж ты делаешь со мной?! 
3. Горят фамильные альбомы
В каминах жарких на углях,
От стен Ипатьевского дома
Уже накатывает страх,
Уже сошел с небес мессия,
И помыслы его чисты.
Свой вечный крест несет Россия,
Считая свежие кресты. 
4. Вчера изысканные франты,
Сегодня - рыцари войны,
Они еще не эмигранты,
Они еще ее сыны.
Но жизнь прошла, как не бывало,
И не оставила следа.
На горизонте догорала
Их путеводная звезда. 
Припев: Кровавая, хмельная,
Хоть пой, хоть волком вой!
Страна моя родная,
А что ж ты делаешь со мной?! 
5. Последний выстрел с сердцем скрещен,
Неумолим прощальный взгляд,
Но дневники любивших женщин
Их для потомков воскресят.
Ах, боже мой, что б с нами было,
Когда бы это все не зря...
Когда бы разум не затмила
На башне красная заря?! 
Припев: Кровавая, хмельная,
Хоть пой, хоть волком вой!
Страна моя родная,
А что ж ты делаешь со мной?! 
Кровавая, хмельная,
Хоть пой, хоть волком вой!
Страна моя родная,
А что ж ты делаешь со мной?!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bards.ru/archives/play.ph...nye_veschi.mp3 http://www.bards.ru/1mp3/a_Yaschenko...nye_veschi.mp3   Подружки 
Слова, музыка, поёт - Зоя Ященко 
1. Какие возмутительные вещи!
Мужчины неотвязны, будто клещи,
Ни днем, ни ночью нет от них покоя:
Звонят, стучат и всякое такое... 
2. Один пристал у цирка на фонтане,
Другой подсел за столик в ресторане,
А третий из Анапы письма строчит,
Надоедает и понять не хочет. 
Припев: Сидят на кухне рядышком подружки,
Разлили чай в фарфоровые кружки,
У них сегодня был отменный ужин
На две персоны: им никто не нужен. 
3. Одна от мужа на часок сбежала
Подальше от семейного скандала,
Другая от мужчин совсем свободна -
Замужество теперь не очень модно. 
Припев: Сидят и ради собственной потехи
Перечисляют личные успехи,
Мелькают перед ними вереницы -
Мужские одураченные лица. 
4. Абдулова, Каспарова, Нерона
И даже самого Наполеона,
Янковского, Никиты Михалкова,
Филатова и всякого такого. 
Припев: Накрашенные прыгают ресницы,
Из чайника горячий пар струится,
В прихожей разразился телефон,
И вздрогнули, и встрепенулись: он! 
5. И обе безнадежно улыбнулись
И в кружки, пригорюнившись, уткнулись.
У них сегодня был отменный ужин
На две персоны: им никто не нужен.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Piter-Yashenko-Belaja Gvardija Питер-Ященко-Белая Гвардия  YouTube - Зоя Ященко и группа "Белая гвардия".Питер  YouTube - Коты Петербурга от Олли  *Питер, Питер*,
Ты много знаешь, ты столько видел,
И всё, что я хочу сказать тебе -
Это только слова.
Я снова покупаю билет на поезд.
Чуть-чуть ревнуя и немного расстроившись,
Провожает меня до вокзала
Ночная Москва. 
Небо, небо...
Над тобой совсем другое небо,
Морозным воздухом дышит Невский,
Скоро зима.
А я иду и всем улыбаюсь,
Я выше облака поднимаюсь,
И мне кивают, снимая шляпы,
На Невском дома. 
Где-то, где-то
В любимых парках укрылось лето,
И мелкий дождик на водосточной
Играет трубе.
Нырнуло эхо в дворы колодцы,
По старой крыше гуляет солнце,
И пахнет кофе, и все кофейни
Зовут к себе. 
Здравствуй, город!
Пройду по площади вдоль собора.
У тебя есть крейсер Аврора
И много других кораблей.
А у меня лишь одна гитара,
Немного пара из самовара,
В руке синица, которой снится
Клин журавлей. 
А я живу на другой планете,
Там мало света и вечный ветер.
И, будто расстроенные струны,
Гудят провода.
А иногда мне бывает плохо,
И до рассвета ещё так долго,
Тогда я всё оставляю как есть
И возвращаюсь сюда. 
О, эти старые мостовые!
Они всё помнят, они живые,
И каждый каменный всадник
По-прежнему верит в мечты.
А я стою незаметной тенью
В пальтишке ветхом под звёздной сенью,
В который раз, замирая, смотрю,
Как разводят мосты.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Белая Гвардия - Песня рядового   *Песня рядового*  *Когда закончилось всё, мы осознали, что остались ни с чем.* *Генералы делили победу за нашим плечом.* *Мы стояли на коленях в храме среди тысяч свечей,* *Благодарили Небо за право пожить ещё.*  *Корабли уходили без нас, нас не брали на борт,* *А в газетах писали, что каждый уцелевший герой,* *Нашим домом, похоже, надолго, становился порт,* *И рада нам была только та, что звалась сестрой.*  *Это конец войны.* *Несколько лет в аду.* *Только дождись меня,* *Я по воде приду...* *Как велика земля!..* *Где-то цветут сады,* *Мне бы дойти туда,* *Мне бы глоток воды...*  *Неотправленные письма, как испуганные птицы в силках* *Ломали крылья, пропадая в почерневших лесах,* *Старуха выносила мёртвых на костлявых руках,* *Живые теряли разум, заглянув ей в глаза.*  *Мы стояли по горло в трясине, улыбаясь весне,* *Мы глохли от взрывов, мы видели вещие сны,* *Мы сжигали деревни, и плавилось солнце в огне,* *Мы знали слишком много такого, чего знать не должны.*  *Мы обязаны выжить просто потому, что нас ждут.* *И вдруг всё затихло, мы не знали, что конец войны...* *Не знали, что конец войны...* *Нас оставили там, обрекая на самосуд.* *Мы сделали всё, как нужно, и теперь не нужны.*  *Это конец войны.* *Несколько лет в аду.* *Только дождись меня,* *Я по воде приду...* *Как велика земля!..* *Где-то цветут сады,* *Мне бы дойти туда,* *Мне бы глоток воды...*  *Река нас вывела в город вдоль горных цепей.* *День за днём оживали кварталы, вставала заря.* *Мальчишки гоняли по крышам ручных голубей,* *И глядя на них, мы понимали, что не всё было зря.*  *Но мы отравлены дурью, мы чужие на этом пиру.* *Эти марши оркестров, фейерверки помпезных ракет,* *Эти флаги с гербами, реющие на ветру,* *Это наша страна, которой до нас дела нет.*  *Это конец войны.* *Несколько лет в аду.* *Только дождись меня,* *Я по воде приду,* *Я по воде...*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3FhO4kVuaE   *Зной* 
Ты мне не скажешь ничего, 
Ты молча выбросишь в окно мой портсигар. 
Я удивлюсь, когда проснусь, 
Когда услышу за окном чужую речь: 
Идут погонщики слонов, 
Жуют бетель, под балдахином спит король, 
Туземка с крапинкой на лбу 
Танцует стэп, вонзив в тебя свой третий глаз. 
А я не буду ревновать,
Я молча выпью под кокосом свой коктейль.
Идут погонщики слонов,
Жуют бетель, под балдахином спит король.
У короля есть юный брат,
А значит принцу не к лицу зеленый цвет.
Меня учили танцевать
В монастыре, средь белых лотосов и гор. 
Его высочество при встрече
Мне подарит золоченый портсигар.
Я закурю, и сладкий дым
Тебя окутает на том краю земли.
Я дам ему глоток вина,
Я в прядь волос своих вплету цветок любви.
Всему виной безумный зной...
Скажи мне что-нибудь во сне, пока я здесь. 
Идут погонщики слонов,
Жуют бетель, качает лодки теплый Ганг.
Последний рикша привезет
Мне поутру корзину фруктов из дворца.
Ты мне не скажешь ничего,
Ты молча выбросишь в окно мой портсигар.
Всему виной безумный зной...
Она танцует для тебя, но ты со мной.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bards.ru/archives/play.ph...yala_zhizn.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=11    *Посвящение Вере Матвеевой  ( http://masterrussian.net/f52/вера-матвеева-4385/ )*  
 "*Ничего, что я растаяла - В песнях Вам себя оставила*".  
Растаяла жизнь, как маленькая снежинка, 
А в комнате у меня до сих пор не согреться: 
Поет ее голосом маленькая пластинка, 
Сейчас остановится и остановится сердце. 
Остановится сердце... 
Девочка была маленькой и мечтала о дельфинах, 
Они издалека узнавали ее по походке. 
Подплывали и подставляли ей мокрые спины,
И не нужно было никакой лодки.
Никакой лодки...
А потом она выросла и купила билет к морю,
Волна щекотала ее тонким шелковым подолом,
Ни рыбы, ни птицы, ни водорослиНе знали, какое у нее горе,
Она говорила с ними только о веселом.
Только о веселом...  
Растаяла жизнь, как маленькая снежинка, 
А в комнате у меня до сих пор не согреться: 
Поет ее голосом маленькая пластинка, 
Сейчас остановится - и остановится сердце. 
Остановится сердце... 
А еще она любила гулять по Московским улицам,
И распивать с подружкой на кухне
Крепкий зеленый чай.
А еще она пела,
И все понимали какая она умница.
Но нигде: ни в Японии, ни в Китае
Не было ни одного врача.
Ни одного врача... 
Однажды пришло лето и она влюбилась.
И были у него такие замечательные глаза и руки.
Неожиданно зеркальце выскользнуло из рук
И разбилось,
И тогда она сказала ему о предстоящей разлуке.
О скорой разлуке...
Когда она уходила, он плакал и за нее молился.
И разлетелись песни-птицы ее по черно-белому свету.
А потом он уехал в Америку и женился.
Америка не Россия, но и там ее нету.
Там ее нету...  
Растаяла жизнь, как маленькая снежинка, 
А в комнате у меня до сих пор не согреться: 
Поет ее голосом маленькая пластинка, 
Сейчас остановится - и остановится сердце, 
Остановится сердце. 
Остановится...

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by knarikk on Sep 7, 2010Размещенный видеофайл knarikk.
Слова и музыка Зои Ященко. Рисунки Виктории Кирдий.   *Малыш*  Здесь женщины так румяны, что просто жуть, Am E И все на одно лицо и умом не блещут. E Am Малыш, ты очень расстроился? Я -ничуть, A7 Dm А может быть это сон и к тому ж не вещий. Am E Am  Мужчины очень похожи на певчих птиц, Am E И им по длине хвоста подгоняют фраки, E Am Я думаю, глядя на их выраженье лиц, Am E Пора нам с тобой, малыш, заводить собаку. Am E  А та, в которую ты все еще влюблен, Am E Летит на всех парусаз, чтоб прибиться к стае. E7 Am Забудь о ней, пойдем с тобой полетаем, A7 Dm Я тоже хорош собой и весьма окрылен. Am E Am  Взгляни, милый Малыш, Am E Am Ваш дворик заброшенный, старенький, A7 Dm А люди такие маленькие, G C Отсюда, с покатых крыш. Dm E  Забудь, милый Малыш, Am E Am Hу хочешь, устроим праздник, A7 Dm Давай их чуть-чуть подразним, G C Отсюда, с покатых крыш! Dm E  Здесь нечего делать, милый, таким как мы, У нас с тобой свитера на локтях потерты, И наше дело с тобой сочинять аккорды, И петь - нас услышат те, кто глухонемы.  Здесь все уде решено на века вперед, Давай-ка над картой мира подбросим фишку, И если это только не вечный лед, Рванем, и черт с ним, Малыш, надевай манишку.  А та, в которую ты все еще влшюблен, Подумай сам, ну разве она виновата, Что так хороша собой и притом перната, И в том, что ты в нее все еще влюблен?  Забудь, милый, забудь, Она красивая птица, И очень этим кичится, Hо мы отправляемся в путь!  Взгляни, милый Малыш, Hаш дворик заброшенный, старенький, А люди такие маленькие Отсюда, с покатых крыш...

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 21, 2012 by *KGDU1*   *А В ЛЕСУ СОСНОВОМ... * А в лесу сосновом с осны
Щекотали хвоей зв езды,
Я стояла и смотр ела,
Как безумствовал ог онь.
Я стояла и смотрела,
Как одна сосна горела,
Я сама сгореть хотела -
Протянула к ней ладонь.    Ла, ла, ла-ла-ла,
Ла, ла, ла.
Ла, ла, ла,
Ла, ла.
Ла, ла, ла-ла-ла,
Ла, ла, ла.
Ла, ла, ла.    А в лесу сосновом лица
Стали музыкой светиться,
И забытая столица
Пропадала за рекой.
На волне баржа качалась,
У пустынного причала,
Утешитель мой печальный
Волны сглаживал рукой.    Ла, ла, ла-ла-ла...   В котелке вода вскипала,
Тихо музыка играла,
Чья-то радость ликовала
У меня над головой.
Ты сказал, что точно знаешь,
От любви не умирают.
Я живу, я выбираю
Между жизнью и тобой.    Ла, ла, ла-ла-ла...

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 21, 2012 by *KGDU1 
С крыши город * Em
1. С крыши город светился дальше.
    Am
   С крыши города было больше.
    H7
   Упирались в перила пальцы.
    Em
   Черный воздух глотался горше.
    Am
   Голос рвался на дне гортани.
    H7
   Захотелось дневного света.
    C
   Ветер щепкой швырял по крыше 
    H7
   Два разорванных силуэта. 
   Проигрыш: Em, Am, H7, Em (2 раза) 
2. Только боги и только дети
   Восходили в такие выси, 
   Выше крыши клубилось небо,
   Выше неба была любовь.
   Недоступная, не земная,
   Уходящая в звездный холод,
   Леденила чужие души,
   Согревала уснувший город. 
    Проигрыш. 
3. Вот и все, я тебя не вижу.
   Этот омут такой бездонный,
   Остаешься под звездным небом
   Не любимый и не влюбленный.
   Ухожу по ночной дороге 
   Из весеннего сумасбродства,
   С каждой улицей нестерпимей
   Ощущаю свое сиротство.

----------

